# Is this a good plant fluo tube?



## soyadude (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm setting up a 6 footer tank with a variety of plants. This is my first tank that will not get a decent amount of natural sunlight. I am considering what fluorescent tubes to use best for plants. I did some reading and found this Phillips tube which might suit the purpose. These are the technical stats on the tube:

Bulb Shape T26 
Bulb Finish - 
Watt (W) 58 
Volt (V) - 
Cap Base G13 
Color Temperature (K) 6500 
Lumen (Lm) 5000.0 
Beam Angle (o) - 
Line Frequency (Hz) - 
Color Rendering Index (Ra) 85 

Is this a good plant tube? Does it need a higher CRI? 

Please guide me.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not familiar with what a T26 bulb is. Is it a straight bulb or a u-bend? The color temperature is perfect, though the CRI could be higher. Generally anything above a CRI of 90 is best.


----------



## soyadude (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Aaron, 

It's a straight tube one of those normal fluorescent tubes from what I can tell from the phillips website. 

I can't find anything else that's suitable though, the other tubes have a CRI of 100(there's nothing between 85 and 100) but the colour temperature and type (most are halogen lamps) may be unsuitable.. 

Will 85 be fine or i'm better off looking for other tubes?


----------



## soyadude (Dec 17, 2005)

Product description: L 58W/77 FLH1 

Technical - Colors 
Colour appearance FLUORA 
Colour rendering group 1A 
Colour rendering index (Ra) >= 90 
Luminous output in lumen 2250 lm 

I found a T8 Tube by OSRAM specially for plants and aquariums. No mention of colour temperature, but i'm guessing it would be about right.. since this is a specialty tube. 

I calculated that my aquarium is about 89 gallons, does that mean I need like 3 of these tubes as they're 58W each?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Lumens are more important than watts. Watts measure the amount of energy consumed by the bulbs. Lumens is a more accurate measure of the light output of the bulbs. I would go with the first bulb because the lumen output is greater than that of the second one you listed. 3 bulbs should be enough light to grow most plants. 4 bulbs would be better, but only if you plan on using CO2.


----------



## soyadude (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks for the advice Aaron,

When you mentioned that T26 sounds unfamilair too you I just realized that this tube could have a huge diameter... T8 is the standard for tubes here. That would explain the huge lumens output from just one tube (too good to be true). I think I will go for 3 (maybe even 4) of the OSRAM tubes and I plan to DIY the light reflectors and etc. Maybe i'll post some pics on DIY-ing my lighting. Those lighting kits in the LFS are way too expensive for my taste for something that can be bought for a fraction (almost 1/5!!) in lighting stores/hardware shop. I think i'll even build myself a hood. But first the lights..

Thanks again, til the first flickers of the tubes... or til I get electrocuted...


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

*DIY Lighting*

When I decided to set up my 29 gallon tank about a year ago i decided to save money by making my own fixture. I bought 3 very cheap single tube strip lights at the hardware store, made a mylar covered wood reflector, bought a three light electronic ballast, bought the wood and odds and ends needed to complete it. When I got through I had spent more than if I had purchased an AH Supply kit, for less light, with a less effective reflector. From that I learned that the AH Supply kit is really very, very inexpensive. But, I did really enjoy the process of building my own, so I don't yet regret it.


----------



## soyadude (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah nothing beats the satisfaction of DIY . 

I don't intend to DIY the reflectors and etc. Parts are parts and i'll buy them. A good and proper 4 tube light fixture here for aquarium purposes are about $150 and I figure without tubes. That's a lot of money and I may not be able to spend much on quality tubes then...

I'm still researching the costs of building one and will find out if it costs more to build or buy and weight it out first. But polished aliminum reflecters are cheap, about $5 each for double tubes. That sounds good already.


----------

